# more stolen work



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

between Myself, Jake at Coastal Decks, and George at Casa Decks, This bag of $H!T stole from at least the 3 of us, I urge anyone out there to see of your stuf is on there as well


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Are you sure those are your images, not "similar" images of their work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So easy a caveman can do it....










Put a subtle line right across your images...don't forget your phone number :thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

Your "stolen" link is no longer active .... :blink:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

he must have taken it down after George sent him that nasty email.


----------



## knothead (Sep 30, 2007)

I will assume you guys have photoshop

when you post your pictures on your site insert a line in the middle of the photo so that people will be able to easily claim it as your work

Or when your take your pictures put your companies LOGO/sign in the middle of the project . 

If people are that lazy that they need to steal pictures of your work I would think they would not take the time to edit out text or your company logo that is imbeded into the picture.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

knothead said:


> I will assume you guys have photoshop....


You don't even need photoshop ....for the pic I posted above, I used software that came with this computer ~ MS Picture It!


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Print screen function usually results in a pretty low quality image from my experiance. But there is also html code you can place on your web site that disables the right click function. So nothing can be copied from your site.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

how do you do it?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> how do you do it?


If you're talking about the "right click disable" script, several free verions can be found through a google search, I wouldn't bother, it doesn't work in many browsers, can be disabled and might interfere with the your navigation of their site.

If you have an image on the web there's no good way to protect it, if someone wants it they'll get. Here's a link to some ways I do it, try to save one of them (and then view it), it's a little more work but I can explain it if you are interested in one of those methods:

http://www.mickeyco.com/bs/

I used one of your pictures, don't kill me. The only problem is the print screen gets around all the protections. I think the best is a watermark of your web address, business name, logo or phone number.


----------



## gt4674b (Jan 15, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> If you're talking about the "right click disable" script, several free verions can be found through a google search, I wouldn't bother, it doesn't work in many browsers, can be disabled and might interfere with the your navigation of their site.
> 
> If you have an image on the web there's no good way to protect it, if someone wants it they'll get. Here's a link to some ways I do it, try to save one of them (and then view it), it's a little more work but I can explain it if you are interested in one of those methods:
> 
> ...


That is a great trick, I'd love to know how you did this. Any hack that is going to steal images from a website isn't going to have the computer skills to find a workaround for whatever fix you did.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I think that is a good way of protecting them, but you can never fully protect them.

If someone wants them, they can just capture them using a screen capture tool.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Cole said:


> I think that is a good way of protecting them, but you can never fully protect them.
> 
> If someone wants them, they can just capture them using a screen capture tool.


Yeah you're right, they can use screen capture, get them out of the browser cache or extract them from the flash file. I did find one way to prevent the screen capture, make the images a video (wmv), they can't be screen captured, but they don't load on some browsers. These methods make it hard for people without a lot of computer knowledge and a pain in the butt for those with the knowledge hopefully discouraging the theft. There are scripts that will delete the browsers cache but if someone really wants to steal you image there's not much you can do about it. I think the best is the transparent watermark right in the middle. It?s just a shame that so many a-holes rip off peoples images and try to pass it off as their own work.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

gt4674b said:


> That is a great trick, I'd love to know how you did this. Any hack that is going to steal images from a website isn't going to have the computer skills to find a workaround for whatever fix you did.


The top image is a sliced image (cut into many parts) and joined in a html table, it's not hard, Adobe PhotShop has a slicer as well as some of the other graphic programs, there's a real good freeware one but I can't remember the name of it (do a google search).

The second image is very simple, all you do is make the image you want to protect the back round image in a html table and put a transparent gif in front and size it to 2 pixels less in width and height. 

The last image is embedded in a flash file (not like a slide show where the image ends up in the browser cache), it only added 4kb (from 70kb to 74kb), it can be done with a sliced image to make it even harder to steal. The only problem is that everyone doesn't have flash, although I think that's not much of an issue anymore.

In the end if someone wants it bad enough, they'll get it, but this makes them have to work for it, plus it'll stop a few idiots.


----------

